# My cat just died



## babes (Apr 28, 2004)

oO
~


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

man, very sorry for your loss. ))) 


nice looking cat too, just try not to blame yourself for how things turned out. Every cat lover knows exactly how you feel.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I am very sorry about your cat, it is very hard to lose someone we love so much.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you have lost your little friend. I hope the many pleasant memories you have of Babes will help you through this awful time. I wish you peace. God bless.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. You are among people who understand your pain, as little as it may help you at this time. Thank you for sharing your wonderful memories of her, and for sharing your pictures.

(Yeah, I know what you mean, I couldn't understand how people got so attached to their pets - until we got our little guys.)


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

At times I think there's nothing I can say that will ease the hurt; but then I remember how welcome the expressions of support felt when I experienced the same terrible loss. Words may not help, but they can point to our understanding of how you feel; and the knowing that others understand the pain, for some reason, does help.

Babes sounds like she was a very special kitty, and you both enriched one another's lives.


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

I am so sorry, it is very painful when your best friend is taken away like this. I am sure Babes knows how much you love her. Why is it we always feel guilty. You gave her a wonderful life. No one can take away your wonderful memories.


----------



## babes (Apr 28, 2004)

oO
~


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful cat! Beauty, dignity,and playfulness all wrapped in a beautiful fur coat. What wonderful memories you must have.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She was very beautiful. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Babes lives on in your memories, please remember that. May you find comfort in your time of grief.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------

